
Ask HN: Modern, ideally hosted wiki engine for small-ish community? - lambdadmitry
Apparently it&#x27;s hard to find a software for a small community&#x27;s knowledge database. I guess wiki-like engine is ideal, but which one? Confluence is very complex and enterprise-oriented, wikia is all ads and doesn&#x27;t have any access control as far as I know. Everything else I found is either expensive or abandoned. What would you use to host common knowledge of a small community (think sports club)?
======
iDemonix
Confluence isn't complex at all. My company has an antiquated piece-of-shit
knowledge system that's been doing nothing but causing headaches and issues
for the last 5 years. The company wouldn't let us investigate a new system, so
I just setup Confluence on a VM and moved about 600 articles to it in a week,
manually. I then just released it on the trial and everyone immediately
abandoned the old one, forcing the company to pay for it - forgiveness is
easier than permission etc.

Anyway, if you think Confluence is complex, that just means you haven't tried
it yet, or you spent too long looking at the admin panel options. Cars are
complicated if you start doing gearbox changes, but if you're just sat driving
then it's a piece of cake.

I tried tons of software for this before I settled on Confluence, tbh nothing
came close.

------
jboynyc
Wikimatrix.org provides a comparison of solutions. Here are hosted solutions
that support wysiwyg, your own domain and custom branding (minus Wikia):

[https://www.wikimatrix.org/compare/BrainKeeper%2BCentralDesk...](https://www.wikimatrix.org/compare/BrainKeeper%2BCentralDesktop%2BConfluence%2BEditMe%2BIncentive%2BIntodit%2BMindTouch%2BNetcipia%2BPapyrs%2BPBwiki%2BSamePage%2BSocialtext%2BWagn%2BWetpaint%2BWikispaces%2BZoho-
Wiki)

Use the wizard to narrow down choices.

These options look like the highlights to me:

Zoho Wiki:
[https://www.zoho.eu/wiki/pricing.html](https://www.zoho.eu/wiki/pricing.html)

PBwiki:
[https://www.pbworks.com/wikis.html](https://www.pbworks.com/wikis.html)

------
d3sandoval
I really like notion.so

It's clean and fully featured and, for the price, might be just what you're
looking for.

~~~
hazz99
Notion.so is my favourite piece of software, and has fantastic support.

------
redsec
We use mediawiki. Not perfect but does the job.

\- [https://www.mediawiki.org](https://www.mediawiki.org)

Also, two alternatives that I wanted to test but never had the time to:

\- [https://www.bookstackapp.com/](https://www.bookstackapp.com/)

\- [https://wiki.js.org/](https://wiki.js.org/)

------
castillar76
Confluence isn't particularly complex, but its per-seat licensing model can
get expensive pretty quickly. Operationally, though, it's very much a 'fire
and forget' kind of thing: other than applying regular updates to it, I don't
have to touch our internal Confluence setup for work much at all. On the other
hand, that installation is $2800 to start for a self-hosted instance with 50
users, so it ain't a cheap option if you have more than 10 users.

For a group without a budget, I'd lean more towards Dokuwiki or Mediawiki,
both of which are still fairly easy to administer and feature-rich.

------
rayascott
You could get a cloudhosted 10 user XWiki service for 10€/month. I run a copy
locally on my laptop for all my technical notes. It’s described as Enterprise
but it’s really easy to use, or I wouldn’t use it just for taking notes.

[https://www.xwiki.com/en/products/pricing](https://www.xwiki.com/en/products/pricing)

------
matt_the_bass
We recently switched to google sites. It’s simplicity was a sore point for me
at first. But now I like it. Having only a few features has forced us to keep
things simple. This enables our non-tech team to use it better and contribute
too. I think ease of content maintenance is a HUGE value.

------
rcdwealth
Try Colab:
[https://kolabenterprise.com/explore/business](https://kolabenterprise.com/explore/business)
as it is free software.

